# Giving Uber & Lyft Rides In My Model 3 (Reactions)



## Yogi32 (Apr 24, 2018)

I took my Long Range RWD Model 3 out for a few hours to give rides and get people's reactions. Worth it!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yogi32 said:


> I took my Long Range RWD Model 3 out for a few hours to give rides and get people's reactions. Worth it!


Thanks for making this video, and welcome to the forum! This is something I imagined doing before getting my 3. Of course now I trust no one to touch it


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

During the recent National Drive Electric Week, I did some #TeslaRides. It's a great way to help people understand why we're so crazy about our Model 3.

The organizer even made a homemade sign for me


----------

